# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γεια σας!!

## elena1996

Γεια σας!!  ::  Με λενε Ελενα,μενω στην Αθηνα,ειμαι 14 χρονων και παω 2α γυμνασιου.Απο πολυ μικρη ειχα τρελα με τα πουλια(οταν πηγαιναμε στην παιδικη χαρα κολλαγα την μουρη μου στα κλουβια  ::  )και παλαιοτερα ειχαμε ενα καναρινακι  ::  ,το οποιο δυστηχως εφαγε 1 καρακαξα .....Επεισα τωρα τους γονεις μου να παρουμε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι και μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα εδω στο φορουμ,κατεληξα σε κοκατιλ  ::   !!!!!Καλη μου διαμονη!!  ::

----------


## budgiefun

Καλώς όρισες Έλενα και καλή σου διαμονή   ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλως ηρθες Ελενα!!Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι κ να αποκτησεις συντομα το κοκατιλακι σου!!!!  ::

----------


## elena1996

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!  ::

----------


## vassilis29

Καλώς όρισες και απο μενα, καλή διαμονή στο φορουμ και με το καλό να δεχτείς στο σπίτι το μικρό φτερωτό σου φίλο!!!

----------


## demis

καλως ορισες ελενα και με το καλο και το νεο σου φιλαρακι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

::   Καλώς την!!!!   ::  
Καλή διαμονή και με το καλό να αποκτήσεις το πουπουλένιο φίλο που επιθυμείς!!!!!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Ελενα και καλη διαμονη  ::   ::  
καλη επιλογη το κοκατιλ με το καλο να το δεχτεις  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες ,καλή διαμονή.  ::

----------


## elena1996

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το θερμο καλωσορισμα!!  ::  
Δεν βλεπω την ωρα να τελειωσω με αυτες τις εξετασεις και να παρω το κοκατιλ μου(για να εχω ολο το χρονο μετα να ασχοληθω μαζι του)  ::  .....Εχω μονο μια ερωτηση,στην οποια απ'οσα εχω διαβασει δεν εχω βρει μια σαφη απαντηση..Ειναι υποχρεωτικο να κοβουμε τα φτερα/ραμφη/νυχια των παπαγαλων??

----------


## Kiriaki

ÎÎ±Î»Î¿Ï Î¿ÏÎ¹ÏÎµÏ!Î£Î¿Ï ÎµÏÏÎ¿Î¼Î±Î¹ Î½Î± Î±ÏÎ¿ÎºÏÎ·ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÏÎ½ÏÎ¿Î¼Î± ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î±ÎºÎ¹ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÏÎ¹Î¸ÏÎ¼ÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î½Î± ÏÎ¿Ï Î´ÏÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ¿Î»Ï Î±Î³Î±ÏÎ· ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÎ¿Î½ÏÎ¹Î´Î±!  ::

----------


## vagelis76

> ÎÏÏÎ±ÏÎ¹ÏÏÏ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎ¿ Î¸ÎµÏÎ¼Î¿ ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î±!!  
> ÎÎµÎ½ Î²Î»ÎµÏÏ ÏÎ·Î½ ÏÏÎ± Î½Î± ÏÎµÎ»ÎµÎ¹ÏÏÏ Î¼Îµ Î±ÏÏÎµÏ ÏÎ¹Ï ÎµÎ¾ÎµÏÎ±ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î½Î± ÏÎ±ÏÏ ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¹Î» Î¼Î¿Ï(Î³Î¹Î± Î½Î± ÎµÏÏ Î¿Î»Î¿ ÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ¿Î½Î¿ Î¼ÎµÏÎ± Î½Î± Î±ÏÏÎ¿Î»Î·Î¸Ï Î¼Î±Î¶Î¹ ÏÎ¿Ï)  .....ÎÏÏ Î¼Î¿Î½Î¿ Î¼Î¹Î± ÎµÏÏÏÎ·ÏÎ·,ÏÏÎ·Î½ Î¿ÏÎ¿Î¹Î± Î±Ï'Î¿ÏÎ± ÎµÏÏ Î´Î¹Î±Î²Î±ÏÎµÎ¹ Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÏÏ Î²ÏÎµÎ¹ Î¼Î¹Î± ÏÎ±ÏÎ· Î±ÏÎ±Î½ÏÎ·ÏÎ·..ÎÎ¹Î½Î±Î¹ ÏÏÎ¿ÏÏÎµÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¿ Î½Î± ÎºÎ¿Î²Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÏÎ± ÏÏÎµÏÎ±/ÏÎ±Î¼ÏÎ·/Î½ÏÏÎ¹Î± ÏÏÎ½ ÏÎ±ÏÎ±Î³Î±Î»ÏÎ½??


ÎÎµÎ½ Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î²ÏÎµÎ¯ ÏÎ±ÏÎ® Î±ÏÎ¬Î½ÏÎ·ÏÎ· Î³Î¹Î±ÏÎ¯ Î· ÎºÎ¬Î¸Îµ ÏÎµÏÎ¯ÏÏÏÏÎ· ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ Î¾ÎµÏÏÏÎ¹ÏÏÎ®...
ÏÏÎµÏÎ¬ ÎºÏÎ²Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÏÏÎ±Î½ ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹Î¬ ÏÎ± Î²Î³Î¬Î¶Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ Î±ÏÏ ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ»Î¿ÏÎ²Î¯ Î³Î¹Î± Î»ÏÎ³Î¿ÏÏ Î±ÏÏÎ±Î»ÎµÎ¯Î±Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î³Î¹Î± Î½Î± Î¼Î· Î¼Î±Ï ÏÏÎ³Î¿ÏÎ½ Î±ÏÏ ÎºÎ±Î½Î­Î½Î± Î±Î½Î¿Î¹ÏÏÏ ÏÎ±ÏÎ¬Î¸ÏÏÎ¿....
ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¬Î¼ÏÎ¿Ï ÏÎ¿ ÎºÏÎ²Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÏÏÎ±Î½ ÎµÎºÎµÎ¯Î½Î¿ Î¼ÎµÎ³Î±Î»ÏÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Ï Î½Î± Î´Î·Î¼Î¹Î¿ÏÏÎ³ÎµÎ¯ ÏÏÏÎ²Î»Î·Î¼Î± ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¯ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ ÎµÎ¼ÏÎ¿Î´Î¯Î¶ÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ±Î¸Î·Î¼ÎµÏÎ¹Î½Î­Ï ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ¹Î½Î®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï....ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¬Î½ÏÎ± ÏÎ¿ ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¿Î¹Î¿Ï Î­Î¼ÏÎµÎ¹ÏÎ¿Ï Î® Î¿ Î³Î¹Î±ÏÏÏÏ Î¼Î±Ï
ÏÎ¿ Î¯Î´Î¹Î¿ ÏÏÎ¼Î²Î±Î¯Î½ÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î¼Îµ ÏÎ± Î½ÏÏÎ¹Î±,ÏÏÎ±Î½ Î´Î¿ÏÎ¼Îµ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î­ÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ Î¼ÎµÎ³Î±Î»ÏÏÎµÎ¹ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÎ¼ÏÎ¿Î´Î¯Î¶Î¿ÏÎ½ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¯ ÏÏÎ¹Ï ÎºÎ¹Î½Î®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ¿Ï Î® Î¼ÏÎµÏÎ´ÎµÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÏÎ± ÎºÎ¬Î³ÎºÎµÎ»Î± ÏÏÎ¿ÏÏÏÎ¬Î¼Îµ ÏÏÎ¿ Î»Î¹Î¼Î¬ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î± Î® ÎºÏÏÎ¹Î¼Î¿ ÏÏÎ¹Ï Î¬ÎºÏÎµÏ...Î¼ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼Îµ Î½Î± ÎºÎ±Î¸ÏÏÏÎµÏÎ®ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÏÎ· Î´Î¹Î±Î´Î¹ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¯Î± Î±ÏÏÎ® ÎµÎ¬Î½ ÏÎ±ÏÎ­ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼Îµ ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¯ Î´Î¹Î¬ÏÎ¿ÏÎ± Î±Î½ÏÎ¹ÎºÎµÎ¯Î¼ÎµÎ½Î±(ÏÎ­ÏÏÎ±,ÏÏÏÎ¹ÎºÏ Î¾ÏÎ»Î¿) ÏÏÏÎµ  Î½Î± "ÏÎ¸ÎµÎ¯ÏÎ¿Î½ÏÎ±Î¹" ÎºÎ¬ÏÏÏ ÏÏÏÎ¹Î¿Î»Î¿Î³Î¹ÎºÎ¬ ÏÎ± Î½ÏÏÎ¹Î± ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¬Î¼ÏÎ¿Ï....
ÎÏÏÏÎµ, ÏÏÎ±Î½ Î±ÏÎ¿ÎºÏÎ®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¹Î»Î±ÏÎ¬ÎºÎ¿ ÏÎ¿Ï Î´ÎµÎ½ ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ Î±ÏÎ±ÏÎ±Î¯ÏÎ·ÏÎ¿ Î¿ÏÎ¹ Î¸Î± ÏÏÎµÎ¹Î±ÏÏÎµÎ¯ Î½Î± ÎºÎ¬Î½ÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÎ»Î± Î±ÏÏÎ¬,ÎµÎ¾Î±ÏÏÎ¬ÏÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏÏ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¯ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¹Ï ÏÏÎ½Î¸Î®ÎºÎµÏ ÏÎ¿Ï Î¶ÎµÎ¯....

----------


## elena1996

EÏÏÎ±ÏÎ¹ÏÏÏ ÏÎ¿Î»Ï!!ÎÎ±Î»Î»Î¿Î½ Î¸Î± ÏÏ ÏÎµ ÎºÏÎ·Î½Î¹Î±ÏÏÎ¿ Î½Î± ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ¿ÏÎµÎ¹ ÏÎ± ÏÏÎµÏÎ±,Î³Î¹Î±ÏÎ¹ ÎµÏÏ ÏÎºÎ¿ÏÎ¿ Î½Î± ÏÎ¿ Î±ÏÎ·Î½Ï Î¼ÎµÏÎ¹ÎºÎµÏ ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏ ÎµÎ»ÎµÏÎ¸ÎµÏÎ¿ Î¼ÎµÏÎ± ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÎ¹ÏÎ¹!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## amelie

Paidia kalispera! Epeidi me ta forum den ta pao poli kala,den ta ksero, ennoo, kai molis graftika edo, mporeite please na moy peite, pos grafoyme kapoio provlima/sholio klp..?Edo as poyme,ti leme?  :Happy:  vlakeies erotiseis, i know, alla egrapsa gia ena provlima poy eho me ena papagalaki moy, kai den ksero an to egrapsa ekei poy eprepe..kai an tha paro apoantisi, tha einai meso email..?Mporei kapoios na moy pei..?

----------


## vagelis76

> Paidia kalispera! Epeidi me ta forum den ta pao poli kala,den ta ksero, ennoo, kai molis graftika edo, mporeite please na moy peite, pos grafoyme kapoio provlima/sholio klp..?Edo as poyme,ti leme?  vlakeies erotiseis, i know, alla egrapsa gia ena provlima poy eho me ena papagalaki moy, kai den ksero an to egrapsa ekei poy eprepe..kai an tha paro apoantisi, tha einai meso email..?Mporei kapoios na moy pei..?


ÎÎ±ÏÎ±ÏÏÎ®Î½ ÎºÎ±Î»ÏÏ ÏÏÎ¹ÏÎµÏ.....
ÎÏÎ¬ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼Îµ Î¼Îµ ÎµÎ»Î»Î·Î½Î¹ÎºÎ¿ÏÏ ÏÎ±ÏÎ±ÎºÏÎ®ÏÎµÏ Î³Î¹Î± Î½Î± ÎºÎ±ÏÎ±Î»Î±Î²Î±Î¹Î½ÏÎ¼Î±ÏÏÎµ Î¼ÎµÏÎ±Î¾Ï Î¼Î±Ï ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎµÏÎµÎ¹Î´Î® ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ Î­Î½Î±Ï Î±ÏÏ ÏÎ¿ÏÏ Î²Î±ÏÎ¹ÎºÎ¿ÏÏ ÎºÎ±Î½ÏÎ½ÎµÏ ÏÎ¿ ÏÏÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼.
ÎÎ¹Î± Î½Î± ÏÎ¬ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î±ÏÎ±Î½ÏÎ®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÏÏÎ¿ ÏÏÏÎ²Î»Î·Î¼Î± ÏÎ¿Ï Î±Î½ÏÎ¹Î¼ÎµÏÏÏÎ¯Î¶ÎµÎ¹Ï,Î¸Î± ÏÏÎ­ÏÎµÎ¹ Î½Î± ÏÎ¬Ï ÏÏÎ·Î½ Î±Î½Î¬Î»Î¿Î³Î· ÎµÎ½ÏÏÎ·ÏÎ± ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î½Î± Î±Î½Î¿Î¯Î¾ÎµÎ¹Ï Î½Î­Î¿ Î¸Î­Î¼Î±...
Î³Î¹Î± ÏÎ±ÏÎ¬Î´ÎµÎ¹Î³Î¼Î±....*ÏÏÏÎ²Î»Î·Î¼Î± Î¼Îµ ÏÎ±ÏÎ±Î³Î¬Î»Î¿* .........Î±ÎºÎ¿Î»Î¿ÏÎ¸ÎµÎ¯ ÏÎ¹Ï ÏÎ±ÏÎ±ÎºÎ¬ÏÏ ÎºÎ¹Î½Î®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï.... Î±ÏÏÎ¹ÎºÎ® ÏÎµÎ»Î¯Î´Î±....ÎµÏÎ¹Î»Î¿Î³Î® ÎºÎ±ÏÎ·Î³Î¿ÏÎ¯Î±Ï(ÏÎ±ÏÎ±Î³Î¬Î»Î¿Î¹).....ÎµÏÎ  ¹Î»Î¿Î³Î® ÏÏÎ¿ÎºÎ±ÏÎ·Î³Î¿ÏÎ¯Î±Ï (Î±ÏÎ¸Î­Î½ÎµÎ¹ÎµÏ-ÏÏÎ±ÏÎ¼Î±ÏÎ¹ÏÎ¼Î¿Î¯).....ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ­Î»Î¿Ï ÏÏÎ· ÏÎ¬Î½Ï Î±ÏÎ¹ÏÏÎµÏÎ® Î¼ÎµÏÎ¹Î¬ ÏÎ·Ï Î¿Î¸ÏÎ½Î·Ï ÎµÏÎ¹Î»Î­Î³ÎµÎ¹Ï .....Î´Î·Î¼Î¹Î¿ÏÏÎ³Î¯Î± Î½Î­Î¿Ï Î¸Î­Î¼Î±ÏÎ¿Ï....
ÎÎ±Î»Ï Î¸Î± Î®ÏÎ±Î½ Î½Î± Î¼ÎµÎ»ÎµÏÎ®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î»Î¯Î³Î¿ ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¼ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ±Î½ÏÎ½ÎµÏ ÏÎ¿Ï ...ÏÎ¿ ÏÎ¹Î¿ ÏÎ¹Î¸Î±Î½Ï ÎµÎ¯Î½Î±Î¹ Î¿Î¹ Î±ÏÎ¿ÏÎ¯ÎµÏ ÏÎ¿Ï Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Ï Î½Î± Î­ÏÎ¿ÏÎ½ ÏÏÎ¿Î¸ÎµÎ¯ ÎºÎ±Î¹ Î±ÏÎ±Î½ÏÎ·Î¸ÎµÎ¯ ÏÎµ Î´Î¹Î¬ÏÎ¿ÏÎµÏ ÏÏÎ¶Î·ÏÎ®ÏÎµÎ¹Ï ÎµÎ´Ï...
ÎºÎ±Î»Î® ÏÏÎ½Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Î± ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÏÏÎ± Î±Î½ ÎºÎ¬ÏÎ¿Ï ÎºÎ¿Î»Î»Î¬Ï Î­ÏÏÎ¹?????

----------


## xXx

ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏ Î®ÏÎ¸ÎµÏ ÏÏÎ·Î½ ÏÎ±ÏÎ­Î± Î¼Î±Ï ÎÎ»ÎµÎ½Î± ÎºÎ±Î»Î® Î´Î¹Î±Î¼Î¿Î½Î® Î½Î± Î­ÏÎµÎ¹Ï

----------


## Niva2gr

ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏ ÏÎ·Î½ ÎÎ»ÎµÎ½Î±! ÎÎ±Î»Î­, ÏÎµ ÏÎ¯ ÏÎ±Î¹Î´Î¹ÎºÎ® ÏÎ±ÏÎ¬ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ¯ÏÎµ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹Î¬ ÏÎ®Î³Î±Î¹Î½ÎµÏ;

----------


## elena1996

> ÎÎ±Î»ÏÏ ÏÎ·Î½ ÎÎ»ÎµÎ½Î±! ÎÎ±Î»Î­, ÏÎµ ÏÎ¯ ÏÎ±Î¹Î´Î¹ÎºÎ® ÏÎ±ÏÎ¬ ÏÎ¿Ï ÎµÎ¯ÏÎµ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÏÎ¿ÏÎ»Î¹Î¬ ÏÎ®Î³Î±Î¹Î½ÎµÏ;



Î£ÏÎ·Î½ ÏÎ±Î¹Î´Î¹ÎºÎ· ÏÎ¿Ï Î§Î¿Î»Î±ÏÎ³Î¿Ï!! "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy" ÎÎ¹ÏÎµ ÏÎ¹Î½Î³ÎºÎ½ÎµÎº,ÎºÎ¿ÎºÎ±ÏÎ¹Î»,Î¼ÏÎ±ÏÎ¶Ï,ÎºÎ±Î  ½Î±ÏÎ¹Î½Î¹Î±..  ::

----------

